# New Pebble fitness tracker to include Alexa features



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://mobile.eweek.com/mobile/pebbles-upcoming-core-wearable-to-get-amazon-alexa-voice-services.html

I am using the Apple Siri service for some of these same things. More and more, some of us are going to run into having two systems that do similar things. Of course there is a Google equivalent for those who use Android instead of Apple.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://mobile.eweek.com/mobile/pebbles-upcoming-core-wearable-to-get-amazon-alexa-voice-services.html
> 
> I am using the Apple Siri service for some of these same things. More and more, some of us are going to run into having two systems that do similar things. Of course there is a Google equivalent for those who use Android instead of Apple.


I want my app to let me ask it things on my iPhone. Maybe we're moving towards this...

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I want my app to let me ask it things on my iPhone. Maybe we're moving towards this...


To me the iPhone (or Android) app seems like the logical way to go. Of course with the friction being had over Amazon video and AppleTV, cooperation between two companies on Alexa doesn't seem likely.


----------

